# So proud of this kid!



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

3 week old buckling out of Rush and Spirit.
Look how he tracks! VERY photogenic and I have some more pics I'll upload of him soon... love this guy!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You should be proud!! He is a very nice looking little chunky butt!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

for three weeks he looks so chunky and huggable and AHHH   LOL


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

:lovey: What a doll.......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...he is a looker.... looks to have good length as well ....nice chunk of boer LOL :wink: :hi5:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Here's the front view.. mhmmm  !!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ah yes very nice! Whats his name?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

no name yet, thinking of "North Star Sluicebox"


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Hunka-hunka!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

So are you keeping him as a herd sire? He is beautiful


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

He is looking great!!! Congrats!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I'm not keeping him..only 88% Boer, 22% Alpine.. (darn I know!!) But I will keep him for awhile, show him then sell.


----------



## AshleyW (May 14, 2011)

Awe. So cute. He looks like my 3 week old nubian Dolly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow Katrina... he looks just like his daddy...real nice... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

He looks awesome my little buck is really starting to out do his dad but I gotta sell him because he is related to half my herd. His dam is like the mother of my goats.


----------

